# Mountain Goat Summer Ale clone



## Brewnicorn (19/10/16)

Hey Brewers! 

I put together a brewcraft clone for Mountain goat summer ale recently and bottled it last weekend. I have some questions of course as I'm getting back on this horse. 

Some pics attached. All went smoothly. No signs of trouble. Hops were absolutely beautiful smelling. 
The bottles are only 4 days in and I just had a look in them today and noticed some syrupy accumulation at the bottom of the bottles. They were bulk primed and the brew admittedly wasn't as clear as some others I've done, but it seemed odd cos it was so soon and also because of the bulk prime method used. Pics attached of the syrupy stuff in bottles too. Keen to hear any thoughts. Key question, are the floaters just sugar/suspended hops (however unlikely). 
Initial Hydro- 1060
End hydro - 1012
6.3% ish in the end I think.
Good BRY97 yeast used. 
Fermented at 18-21 range - temp controlled. Plenty of foam as you'll see in the pic that came down and went quite clear and maybe just got cloudy with the bottling shuffle. The thicker droplets in the water dissolve when you give the bottle a roll so I'm inclined to think sugar. 

Over to the experts!




















What do you reckon?


----------



## goatchop41 (19/10/16)

It's most likely cloudy because of the wheat malt extract


----------



## timmi9191 (19/10/16)

6.3% for a summer ale... its gonna be a long summer!!


----------



## Brewnicorn (19/10/16)

timmi9191 said:


> 6.3% for a summer ale... its gonna be a long summer!!


Haha what's your vote timmi9191? Should that go up or down?

It's definitely heavier than the original.


----------



## Lodan (19/10/16)

Hi,
The cloudy stuff you're seeing in bottles could very well be resuspended yeast and a bit of trub from secondary fermenation.
Do you see it in all bottles or just some?
What is your bulk priming process?


----------



## damoninja (19/10/16)

Brewnicorn said:


> I put together a brewcraft clone


My condolences


----------



## Brewnicorn (20/10/16)

damoninja said:


> My condolences


You'll have to do a thread so we know about your experiences. I like to support local shops. But I still have to drive half an hour in Melbourne from Coburg to get to Richmond to go to LiquorCraft/Brewcraft shop being Australian Home Brewing. Prices are premium of course, but there's not small players near me. Tried the 'Home Make it' stores. Nice staff but inconsistent advice and I can't say I've been filled with confidence there. But they have good prices on quite a few things. 

Happy if someone wants to give me a heads up though.


----------



## idzy (20/10/16)

Brewnicorn said:


> ...I still have to drive half an hour in Melbourne from Coburg to get to Richmond....


Coburg to Yarraville is a much better bet.


----------



## damoninja (20/10/16)

Brewnicorn said:


> You'll have to do a thread so we know about your experiences. I like to support local shops. But I still have to drive half an hour in Melbourne from Coburg to get to Richmond to go to LiquorCraft/Brewcraft shop being Australian Home Brewing. Prices are premium of course, but there's not small players near me. Tried the 'Home Make it' stores. Nice staff but inconsistent advice and I can't say I've been filled with confidence there. But they have good prices on quite a few things.
> 
> Happy if someone wants to give me a heads up though.


Yeah I know what I said was just a stab at them  

There's a thread on brewcraft thread here

Generally the prices are just offensive - $12 for 500g malt extract!? That's more than the coopers shit. $8-9 per kilo is as much as I'd pay when I need it. Grain prices not too bad in some cases, if you buy a 25kg sack. 

Advice ranged from poor to absolute shithouse - although I haven't set foot in one for many many years when I first got a kit it went something like this when discussing what I'd read online queue highlights 



> Oh nah, don't leave your beer more than 7-8 days...
> ...infections mate!


Faster turnover to encourage more newbies? 



> Hmm 1.024 nah well that beer started at 1.050 so it's normal to finish a bit higher.


It got to 1.020 but something was still amiss 



> Keep it hotter than the yeast packet says, it'll finish (quicker) before the weekend


I didn't after deferring to better sources 



> This one will be just like Guinness


Came with S-04, good beer but Guinness not


----------



## bevan (20/10/16)

Others on here have spoken well about this supplier, haven't been there myself though. Not too far from you.
http://www.greensboroughhomebrew.com.au/


----------



## Brewnicorn (20/10/16)

Haha I've had some slivers of BS advice and I checked with the forum here too. Certainly some self interest in some places.


----------



## Brewnicorn (20/10/16)

bevan said:


> Others on here have spoken well about this supplier, haven't been there myself though. Not too far from you.
> http://www.greensboroughhomebrew.com.au/


Got the day off tomorrow. Will pay them a visit!


----------



## JDW81 (20/10/16)

:icon_offtopic:

I will also recommend Grain and Grape in Yarraville. They've got a great range, and their stuff is fresh (especially hops and yeast). When I was kit brewing they were also helpful with recipe design and they are good with troubleshooting common problems. They've also got a great range of fresh wort kits if you want to move on from pre-hopped cans of extract etc.


----------



## Brewnicorn (20/10/16)

idzy said:


> Coburg to Yarraville is a much better bet.


For Grain and Grape?

EDIT:

Oops my bad. I will go for a look tomorrow.


----------



## Brewnicorn (20/10/16)

Lodan said:


> Hi,
> The cloudy stuff you're seeing in bottles could very well be resuspended yeast and a bit of trub from secondary fermenation.
> Do you see it in all bottles or just some?
> What is your bulk priming process?


Hi Lodan,
Process is to move the fermenter 12 hours before bottling to the bench I'm doing the fermenter to secondary vessel exchange to keep it as undisturbed as possible. Using about 1.5m of tubing through the standard sediment reducer tap down into the secondary vessel primed with a cup and a half of boiled water and 145g (ish) of dex in this case with the lid partly on (all sterilised of course).
But** The bottled ones I have on hand are the ones I did toward the end and they would have been stirred a little more when I tilted the fermenter, I'm such a dick I totally should have known. 

I then settle the secondary on the bench and use the spring loaded little bottler to bottle each one.


----------

